# The 5 star conspiracy theory on ratings



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have often wondered if the 1's on my feedback were actually put there by my riders. We have no way to confirm who left it nor can we challenge that person. Well here is my conspiracy theory. Most of those 1's were planted there by Uber. We have know way of knowing either way. But in many ways it would benefit Uber if we got those 1's. The fact that they protect the identity of these people only makes it more suspicious. Well there it is I put it out there and am curius if anyone else ever thought of that as a possibility.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Doubt it......

I can give you where 75% of my 1* have come from. My last 2 were "Multiple Stops", where there 1 I said screw his racist ass (plus I had DF set and 10 minutes toward my destination plus 10 minutes back to where we started does not = going toward destination!), and the second after 15 minutes waiting on her in the grocery store Uber queued up a 2nd ride, after another 5 minutes and 3 texts to my PAX I ended the ride. I'll take both of those 1*.

Two other 1* were retaliatory 1*. One for a puking cleaning fee. Which, how the hell can someone get slapped a cleaning fee and then STILL one star you! Stupid.

I have had a couple 1* that I have absolutely no idea why I got them. But, out of 3,000+ rides, you will NOT make 100% of people happy. It's just not going to happen. I've probably had 6 or 7 1* out of those 3k rides. That is a 1* rate of 0.2%. Yea, you can expect 0.2% of people you meet in the world to not like you for some dumb ass reason.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

James Verry said:


> I have often wondered if the 1's on my feedback were actually put there by my riders. We have no way to confirm who left it nor can we challenge that person. Well here is my conspiracy theory. Most of those 1's were planted there by Uber. We have know way of knowing either way. But in many ways it would benefit Uber if we got those 1's. The fact that they protect the identity of these people only makes it more suspicious. Well there it is I put it out there and am curius if anyone else ever thought of that as a possibility.


Dude. It's just you. Get over yourself.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I can also identify where the majority of my 1's came from - only because they popped up shortly after rides where I knew the pax wasn't happy for some reason.

There have been very few times where I've "surprisingly" received a 1*. Not that I feel I deserved a score that low, but I was sure the pax would rate me <5 and of course, went to the extreme and beelined straight to the 1* 

Once was for nearly hitting a pedestrian. Another for slamming on the brakes on the freeway at 75mph when traffic suddenly stopped, coming within 5 feet of rear ending someone. Maybe I deserved those.

The others were things like refusing to make a stop during major busy times like when the bars were closing and there was huge surge. I'd rather take the 1* than literally miss out on anywhere from $30-$60 waiting for some asshat to get beer from 7-11.

I can think of maybe 2 times I received a 1* over the last three years where I had no idea why. Did Uber put them there? Maybe. But probably not. Pax will downrate you for all kinds of stupid things.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have pretty much earned every one star I've gotten, most common reason was abandoning them at a stop, I even made someone pay a lost item fee to get the stuff back that they left in my back seat as an anchor. Honorable mention to the putz I told to sit quietly if he wanted me to finish the ride. I get one about every 500 rides or so, avoid a few more (telling pax no for any reason like no 5 people, no drinks will also earn you a 1 star) and move on with life. It's the two star ratings that are truly hard to come by, they say you suck but have a little style!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

James Verry said:


> I have often wondered if the 1's on my feedback were actually put there by my riders. We have no way to confirm who left it nor can we challenge that person. Well here is my conspiracy theory. Most of those 1's were planted there by Uber. We have know way of knowing either way. But in many ways it would benefit Uber if we got those 1's. The fact that they protect the identity of these people only makes it more suspicious. Well there it is I put it out there and am curius if anyone else ever thought of that as a possibility.


Nope, nice try.


----------



## CStarzzSelect (Jul 20, 2017)

James Verry said:


> I have often wondered if the 1's on my feedback were actually put there by my riders. We have no way to confirm who left it nor can we challenge that person. Well here is my conspiracy theory. Most of those 1's were planted there by Uber. We have know way of knowing either way. But in many ways it would benefit Uber if we got those 1's. The fact that they protect the identity of these people only makes it more suspicious. Well there it is I put it out there and am curius if anyone else ever thought of that as a possibility.


Nope. I know why I got my 4 1star rating in my last 3k rides. Lol


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lol maybe you should hope that Uber gives you 5s instead of 1s to advance the conspiracy theory.


----------



## ed08724 (Nov 15, 2019)

Maybe it's your competition trying to knock you out of the market. lol.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ed08724 said:


> Maybe it's your competition trying to knock you out of the market. lol.


We really have no proof that Uber does not play with ratings to there advantage.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I put nothing past the crooks down at Uber but unless it puts more money in their pockets I doubt they mess with our ratings.

Every once and a while like the veteran drivers all said you just get the random 1 star, especially if you enforce the rules it will just happen.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Doubt it......
> 
> I can give you where 75% of my 1* have come from. My last 2 were "Multiple Stops", where there 1 I said screw his racist ass (plus I had DF set and 10 minutes toward my destination plus 10 minutes back to where we started does not = going toward destination!), and the second after 15 minutes waiting on her in the grocery store Uber queued up a 2nd ride, after another 5 minutes and 3 texts to my PAX I ended the ride. I'll take both of those 1*.
> 
> ...


Great post that's what I was hoping for in the thread. I have to say Uber allowing the rider to leave a 1 in retaliation for a cleaning fee is so lame. I don't want to sound like a shill for Lyft but they would not allow this. Those 1s that come out of nowhere or overnight are the ones I feel Uber leaves.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Great post that's what I was hoping for in the thread. I have to say Uber allowing the rider to leave a 1 in retaliation for a cleaning fee is so lame. I don't want to sound like a shill for Lyft but they would not allow this. Those 1s that come out of nowhere or overnight are the ones I feel Uber leaves.


Yea. Lyft certainly not rolling as good as Uber these days, but I have had them remove some 1* from me. Uber won't even consider it. It's totally asinine. Especially as your ratings could get you banned from the platform. As such, there should be some way to dispute a down rating. I suspect they just don't want to invest the resources on it, and in the end shows they really don't care about their "driving partners".


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2018)

Two retaliatory ones for not letting two passengers vape. And late one night for refusing to take sorority girls through the Taco Bell drive-thru. They insisted it was their "right" to have drive-thru stop. All the way back they *****ed and *****ed about how unfair it was. No that I can see the destination before accepting a ride, I never accept rides from the bars to campus. Ever. It took over a year for my first two ones to disappear.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Yea. Lyft certainly not rolling as good as Uber these days, but I have had them remove some 1* from me. Uber won't even consider it. It's totally asinine. Especially as your ratings could get you banned from the platform. As such, there should be some way to dispute a down rating. I suspect they just don't want to invest the resources on it, and in the end shows they really don't care about their "driving partners".


Great an honest post. All the points you mention about Uber are how I feel. Your last two sentences are very powerful and true. Your last sentence sums it up perfectly.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Since I know exactly who gave me a 1-star and why, did the Uber conspiracy machine pass me by? This forum is filled with drivers who get ratings like this, with only a handful of lower ratings.

You are right to think that Uber is opposed to drivers as a class, but not as individuals. That's why there is a simplistic rating system rather than a more nuanced feedback system.

A lot of people have thought of this conspiracy as a possibility but the evidence isn't forthcoming.



Jimmy44 said:


> We really have no proof that Uber does not play with ratings to there advantage.


I have 500+ ratings that strongly suggest they didn't screw me on ratings. I am not saying it is impossible but it is implausible that they would target many drivers and leave some alone. Uber doesn't know who I am and if anything I have to wonder whether they inflated my rating.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

losiglow said:


> I can also identify where the majority of my 1's came from - only because they popped up shortly after rides where I knew the pax wasn't happy for some reason.
> 
> There have been very few times where I've "surprisingly" received a 1*. Not that I feel I deserved a score that low, but I was sure the pax would rate me <5 and of course, went to the extreme and beelined straight to the 1*
> 
> ...


Your feelings about knowing most but not being able to figure out some are shared by me and I am sure many others. I will give you one example when I dropped off a rider and is my custom checked feedback to see the 1 go up. I could not believe it and was so angry. Well the next day I get a tip from you guessed it that rider. I really doubt if someone would leave a 1 and a tip. That's just another example of the possibility that Uber could have left that 1 not the rider.



waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 402476
> 
> 
> Since I know exactly who gave me a 1-star and why, did the Uber conspiracy machine pass me by? This forum is filled with drivers who get ratings like this, with only a handful of lower ratings.
> ...


I would not say they do it to everyone. I do not know your specific situation but I am assuming giving you a 1 would not benefit them at this point. I would be willing to bet that at some point you will get that mysterious 1 that you cannot explain. Now I also have two other possibilities. The rider really does not understand and thinks 1 is the best. After all don't sports fans sing where number 1 and hold up one as the best. Never saw any fans say where # 5 and hold up 5 fingers. The other one is somehow there finger slips and without even knowing leave a 1 thinking they left a five. In any of those two cases couldn't an automatic text go out to the rider asking if they meant to leave the worst possible rating and after reconsidering would they care to change it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I used to know exactly where every 1* came from.

Then I stopped caring about ratings.

Now I have no idea where my 1*s are from - because I dont bother tracking. One day I look and see, "oh, guess I have 3 1*s, oh well."


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I give you credit for not being a slave to your ratings. I would be to if the system made any sense at all. The fact that it could be so easily corrected just adds to the frustration.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

800 rides... 3 1 Stars. Pretty sure I know where they came from and it's all because I'm not a limo driver or even a taxi driver but I'm only an Uber driver and I did miss a turn once and it did step on my brakes once I did tell somebody to shut up once. Maybe those with them. People's expectations from Uber are much higher than the are for even getting a taxi cab which would cost them three times as much. So thank you for no tips because I am only an Uber driver. I hope you enjoyed your point A to B Safe Ride. I am now dead and so can you be too. Go fz


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I know exactly where both of my 1*'s came from....entitled females picked up at a certain UW dormitory during surge pricing / heavy traffic.

Try keeping your rating this high with an AR as high as mine and a CR as low as mine. Pretty sure it's only possible in Madison, avoiding the bar crowd.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

My gosh that would burn me to no end. Any rational person can see this is a clear case of retaliation and does not reflect your abilitys as a driver. Lyft would throw out one of them and probably the other if you opposed it. And even if they did not throw out the last 1. It would be bumped out in 100 rides. Great ratings by the way. Never saw one only 4s and 5s. You should be proud of that.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have often wondered if the 1's on my feedback were actually put there by my riders. We have no way to confirm who left it nor can we challenge that person. Well here is my conspiracy theory. Most of those 1's were planted there by Uber. We have know way of knowing either way. But in many ways it would benefit Uber if we got those 1's. The fact that they protect the identity of these people only makes it more suspicious. Well there it is I put it out there and am curius if anyone else ever thought of that as a possibility.


I used to think the platform hated me. It would give me rides in the opposite direction of where I wanted to go. It was reading my mind (using the NFC reader which I am convinced can detect brain waves) and purposefully sending me in the other direction. The more angry I got the more pool rides I'd get.

So now what I do is always talk to the app when I don't have any riders. I tell it how much I love it and sometimes I even read it romantic poetry I've written to it. I even bought a phone case with hearts on it.

Now I only get good rides and I NEVER get one stars anymore.

There's a lesson in there for you


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I used to think the platform hated me. It would give me rides in the opposite direction of where I wanted to go. It was reading my mind (using the NFC reader which I am convinced can detect brain waves) and purposefully sending me in the other direction. The more angry I got the more pool rides I'd get.
> 
> So now what I do is always talk to the app when I don't have any riders. I tell it how much I love it and sometimes I even read it romantic poetry I've written to it. I even bought a phone case with hearts on it.
> 
> ...


How much drugs do you use.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i give my rating a glance once a week or so....dont care that much other than staying above 4.8 ish....its pretty easy to do.... i get plenty of 5stars where I thought the ride was less than that and a 1 star here and there for no reason i can figure out...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have often wondered if the 1's on my feedback were actually put there by my riders. We have no way to confirm who left it nor can we challenge that person. Well here is my conspiracy theory. Most of those 1's were planted there by Uber. We have know way of knowing either way. But in many ways it would benefit Uber if we got those 1's. The fact that they protect the identity of these people only makes it more suspicious. Well there it is I put it out there and am curius if anyone else ever thought of that as a possibility.


A "DISTRESSED" DRIVER IS EASIER TO MANIPULATE.

UBER ON.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> A "DISTRESSED" DRIVER IS EASIER TO MANIPULATE.
> 
> UBER ON.


Amen Brother ! You said a mouthful ! Will continue to Uber and Lyft on !!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

@tohunt4me 's ears perked up the instant he read the word conspiracy.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your feelings about knowing most but not being able to figure out some are shared by me and I am sure many others. I will give you one example when I dropped off a rider and is my custom checked feedback to see the 1 go up. I could not believe it and was so angry. Well the next day I get a tip from you guessed it that rider. I really doubt if someone would leave a 1 and a tip. That's just another example of the possibility that Uber could have left that 1 not the rider.
> 
> 
> I would not say they do it to everyone. I do not know your specific situation but I am assuming giving you a 1 would not benefit them at this point. I would be willing to bet that at some point you will get that mysterious 1 that you cannot explain. Now I also have two other possibilities. The rider really does not understand and thinks 1 is the best. After all don't sports fans sing where number 1 and hold up one as the best. Never saw any fans say where # 5 and hold up 5 fingers. The other one is somehow there finger slips and without even knowing leave a 1 thinking they left a five. In any of those two cases couldn't an automatic text go out to the rider asking if they meant to leave the worst possible rating and after reconsidering would they care to change it.


Also, many pax believe the tip shows they loved the driver and the 1* is meant for Uber; probably because the pax became aware how much each of them are getting screwed by Uber during the ride.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's just another example of the possibility that Uber could have left that 1 not the rider.


Uber didn't. 


Jimmy44 said:


> I would not say they do it to everyone. I do not know your specific situation but I am assuming giving you a 1 would not benefit them at this point.


You're simply not that important to uber for them to single you out. At an average of 45 new rides starting every second of every day of the year in the US alone, you just don't matter.



Jimmy44 said:


> I would be willing to bet that at some point you will get that mysterious 1 that you cannot explain. Now I also have two other possibilities. The rider really does not understand and thinks 1 is the best. After all don't sports fans sing where number 1 and hold up one as the best.


I'm sure this happens but it would be super rare. Accidentally rating a one I'm sure is much more common.



Jimmy44 said:


> Lyft would throw out one of them and probably the other if you opposed it. And even if they did not throw out the last 1. It would be bumped out in 100 rides. Great ratings by the way. Never saw one only 4s and 5s. You should be proud of that.


Lyft's rating system is incredibly weighted in the driver's favor, riders have 2 hours to rate, if they dont it defaults to a 5. 
The other day I took a ride and couldn't rate my driver at all. He didn't deserve a 5, I doubt I'd have dinged him but I wouldn't have given him a 5.



Jimmy44 said:


> Lyft would throw out one of them and probably the other if you opposed it.


All they do it adjust the rating to appease you and your fragile ego. They do not throw out the complaint. They are doing no one any favors by automatically dropping a low rating. In fact they are doing drivers a disservice.

Now that you're with lyft you'll probably pay more attention to posts with lyft as the subject. You'll see a common theme,people getting deactivated for multiple complaints yet they have all 5 stars.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

One stars can happened for many reasons that has nothing to do with the driver. Drunks tend to give 1 star. Millenials that want a freebie do 1 star. People who hate your real profession, even if you are retired will give you a 1 or 2. I long ago quit worrying about stars. Currently at 4.91 and Diamond.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> @tohunt4me 's ears perked up the instant he read the word conspiracy.


As far as I know there is no independent agency who checks on these things. Is it such a stretch to think that a greedy company like Uber might add and subtract to make things favor there goals.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> As far as I know there is no independent agency who checks on these things. Is it such a stretch to think that a greedy company like Uber might add and subtract to make things favor there goals.


Things, no, not a stretch.

To think they are selectively adding 1 stars to a few select driver, big stretch


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MasterAbsher said:


> One stars can happened for many reasons that has nothing to do with the driver. Drunks tend to give 1 star. Millenials that want a freebie do 1 star. People who hate your real profession, even if you are retired will give you a 1 or 2. I long ago quit worrying about stars. Currently at 4.91 and Diamond.


You make really good points. I really don't think it is the 1 perse as much as it is the system. It could easily be more transparent and equal between rider and driver. The fact that they know it is a total joke and basically laugh in the face of the driver's gets in my craw.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Also, many pax believe the tip shows they loved the driver and the 1* is meant for Uber; probably because the pax became aware how much each of them are getting screwed by Uber during the ride.


Never thought of the fact that might be the case. Thanks for thinking of that scenario. I could easily see that being the case.


Boca Ratman said:


> Things, no, not a stretch.
> 
> To think they are selectively adding 1 stars to a few select driver, big stretch


I don't think so for reasons I will speak on later. I do no want to get off track but wait until you hear my conspiracy theory on surges and promotion etc. Just the tip of the conspiracy iceburg.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DexNex said:


> Dude. It's just you. Get over yourself.


Say hello to your Co workers at Uber Monday.


Boca Ratman said:


> Things, no, not a stretch.
> 
> To think they are selectively adding 1 stars to a few select driver, big stretch


I would say diamond drivers are targeted.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I too have only had a few 1* over the 6,000 trips and I know where they all came from.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Say hello to your Co workers at Uber Monday.
> 
> I would say diamond drivers are targeted.


^^^^
And this is why every kid should NOT get a trophy


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Say hello to your Co workers at Uber Monday.
> 
> I would say diamond drivers are targeted.


The difference between you and I is...

You are Uber's *****.

I made Uber my *****.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I too have only had a few 1* over the 6,000 trips and I know where they all came from.





DexNex said:


> The difference between you and I is...
> 
> You are Uber's *****.
> 
> ...


Very childish


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Very childish


Actually it's very adult. While you are here cowering in fear of Uber, I am having great success using it for the tool it is. Grow some.

You are the one posting crazy conspiracy theories to explain your one-star rating, rather than learning from it and improving.

I am the guy with the 5-star rating who learned from his mistakes and elevated his game.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I too have only had a few 1* over the 6,000 trips and I know where they all came from.


You will eventually get one we all do.



DexNex said:


> Actually it's very adult. While you are here cowering in fear of Uber, I am having great success using it for the tool it is. Grow some.
> 
> You are the one posting crazy conspiracy theories to explain your one-star rating, rather than learning from it and improving.
> 
> I am the guy with the 5-star rating who learned from his mistakes and elevated his game.


You make zero sense


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> You will eventually get one we all do.


I had one back in the day. I accepted it. I learned from it. I improved. I understand the math behind it, so I don't drive in fear of it.

You dismissed it as a conspiracy against you. That means you are not accepting it and learning from it. You are dismissing it and not taking ownership. That makes you a 96%-er.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DexNex said:


> I had one back in the day. I accepted it. I learned from it. I improved. I understand the math behind it, so I don't drive in fear of it.
> 
> You dismissed it as a conspiracy against you. That means you are not accepting it and learning from it. You are dismissing it and not taking ownership. That makes you a 96%-er.


Your so modest as well


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your so modest as well


Get to this level, and then feel open to take a shot at me, until then... best of luck. I tried to help you already.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DexNex said:


> Get to this level, and then feel open to take a shot at me, until then... best of luck. I tried to help you already.
> 
> View attachment 403450


I will look for your statue outside of Uber headquarters


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

@Jimmy44 tell he how many rides b4 u got a 1*?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have been driving for 4 years and cannot remember


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have been driving for 4 years and cannot remember


No way. A thread on rating n u don't recall? Color me unconvinced. First 1 is a big deal. A bigger deal is a 2.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> No way. A thread on rating n u don't recall? Color me unconvinced. First 1 is a big deal. A bigger deal is a 2.


17000 rides ago give or take. Why do you say 2 is worse then a 1 ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why do you say 2 is worse then a 1 ?


Did I say "worse"? I just looked in case I fell down n forgot. Don't see "worse", I do see bigger deal. A 2 is hard to get. Once received it is treasured n shown for all......here.... my point, that clearly did not land, was drivers recall their first 1 n 2. Congrats on 17000 rides. I'm very happy I won't ever achieve that. &#129395;


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why do you say 2 is worse then a 1 ?


Pax will click a one without giving it a 2nd thought. To rate someone a 2 means they really took the time to analyze things before rating.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I know exactly where both of my 1*'s came from....entitled females picked up at a certain UW dormitory during surge pricing / heavy traffic.
> 
> Try keeping your rating this high with an AR as high as mine and a CR as low as mine. Pretty sure it's only possible in Madison, avoiding the bar crowd.
> 
> ...


Within hours after I posted this, a 3* showed up, bringing me back down to 4.96. I think I know exactly who it was too.

One of the drawbacks of my hatchback Elantra is that it doesn't hold much luggage. Well this lady had 3 medium sized pieces, so 2 had to go on seats, and of course the wheels scratched my glove box a little. As I pulled up slowly considering whether to cancel, she pointed her finger at the ground like "pull up right here, right where I'm standing!".

During the trip she talked constantly and complained about co workers who tried to get her fired. Then at drop off it kind of seemed like she wanted help taking her luggage to her apartment door. It was dark and a not-so-great neighborhood, so even though she was paying surge pricing I just put the luggage on the sidewalk. As I was leaving I saw her hammering away on her phone keyboard.

This was a No-win situation. Had I canceled, I might have gotten deactivated for discrimination. (That was one of her complaints during her one sided conversation: her co workers were "discriminating" her.)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That was one of her complaints during her one sided conversation: her co workers were "discriminating" her.


Hmmmm. From your description, I can't imagine why.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Hmmmm. From your description, I can't imagine why.


No doubt it had to do with her sparkling personality, flexibility, and generosity.

Did I also mention she had "plenty to love"? I'm sure she enjoyed squeezing into the back seat of my economy hatchback.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Did I say "worse"? I just looked in case I fell down n forgot. Don't see "worse", I do see bigger deal. A 2 is hard to get. Once received it is treasured n shown for all......here.... my point, that clearly did not land, was drivers recall their first 1 n 2. Congrats on 17000 rides. I'm very happy I won't ever achieve that. &#129395;





MadTownUberD said:


> Within hours after I posted this, a 3* showed up, bringing me back down to 4.96. I think I know exactly who it was too.
> 
> One of the drawbacks of my hatchback Elantra is that it doesn't hold much luggage. Well this lady had 3 medium sized pieces, so 2 had to go on seats, and of course the wheels scratched my glove box a little. As I pulled up slowly considering whether to cancel, she pointed her finger at the ground like "pull up right here, right where I'm standing!".
> 
> ...


I am a Uber x driver with a Prius whose rides take me into inner city as well. You deserved a 1. The 3 by a drivers standpoint and Ubers is a fail an F. The rider thought she was leaving you a C average. That is the problem in a nutshell. It's a rating system from hell in place because it favors Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> because it favors Uber.


I still don't see it. Stockholders don't care about driver ratings. Uber only cares to a certain degree. I do think a 1-5 could be easily changed to words or simple thumbs up/down.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I still don't see it. Stockholders don't care about driver ratings. Uber only cares to a certain degree. I do think a 1-5 could be easily changed to words or simple thumbs up/down.


I am a shareholder. If you don't keep a 4.9+ I will report you to Corporate so they can take punitive action.

&#128541;:winking:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

4.99 here, so nar.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I still don't see it. Stockholders don't care about driver ratings. Uber only cares to a certain degree. I do think a 1-5 could be easily changed to words or simple thumbs up/down.


When Uber gave me my bonus before the ipo I used it to buy Uber stock. The reason I did it was to read the company annual report as well as quarterly earnings reports. They could no longer say they were not making money. If you lie about these things and get caught you will get hammered. So as a stock holder I am upset with the ratings system because I can see it turning die hard loyal Uber guys into Uber and Lyft guys. Include every diamond driver in the world who are probably doing the same and that is sucnificant.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> So as a stock holder I am upset


Funny. If you weren't also a driver u would have no clue about ratings. Which is point of my note. The top 10 owners of voting stock don't care about ratings.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Funny. If you weren't also a driver u would have no clue about ratings. Which is point of my note. The top 10 owners of voting stock don't care about ratings.


It's not about ratings it's about profit. I am an example of that. Multiply me by every other diamond driver in world using dual apps and the loss is staggering.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's not about ratings it's about profit.


Like every single for profit corporation publicly (or not) owned. The officers have a fiduciary responsibility to make a profit. Which is why Uber cares more about the paying customer than the drivers. Diamond? Oh, a full timer"s goal. I wouldn't know.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Like every single for profit corporation publicly (or not) owned. The officers have a fiduciary responsibility to make a profit. Which is why Uber cares more about the paying customer than the drivers. Diamond? Oh, a full timer"s goal. I wouldn't know.


You mean the purpose of a corporation ISN'T to provide jobs to people??!?

&#128562;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> rporation ISN'T to provide jobs to people??!?


Exactly right. Sarcasm level high huh. Good job. &#128540;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't believe in pretty much any of the Uber app conspiracy theories that get posted here. IMO, they would usually involve too many people, with too much chance of being revealed, and too little to gain. Their non conspiracy methods are working just fine. JMO.


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

I also have a good idea where my 1*'s have come from. I'm pretty sure Uber doesn't mess with ratings.
This is a 3* story from today - but still applies:
Short day - 8 rides - 6 people left tips - 1 left a badge and kind message. Process of elimination pointed the finger at the 3* culprit.
He came out to my car at 4 min. 30 secs. at a busy grocery store. I'm annoyed.
Regardless, I do the polite thing - greet him by his name and ask how his day is going. No more small talk from me. I safely drive him from a to b. Maybe he sensed my annoyance? Dunno - don't care.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kgauthier said:


> I also have a good idea where my 1*'s have come from. I'm pretty sure Uber doesn't mess with ratings.
> This is a 3* story from today - but still applies:
> Short day - 8 rides - 6 people left tips - 1 left a badge and kind message. Process of elimination pointed the finger at the 3* culprit.
> He came out to my car at 4 min. 30 secs. at a busy grocery store. I'm annoyed.
> Regardless, I do the polite thing - greet him by his name and ask how his day is going. No more small talk from me. I safely drive him from a to b. Maybe he sensed my annoyance? Dunno - don't care.


Great story and we have all been there. It's a shame us drivers should even have to worry about people like that leaving bad ratings. From everything you said that was a 5 star ride. Now we have to be at the whim of riders who had a bad day at work and want to take there frustration out on us.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> You mean the purpose of a corporation ISN'T to provide jobs to people??!?
> 
> &#128562;


The Uber stock is down 10 points off its initial IPO number. So something is not working.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> The Uber stock is down 10 points off its initial IPO number. So something is not working.


Most stocks drop in the weeks and months following an IPO. It's almost back up to $39, which is the price I bought most of my shares for.

The stock will take off if Uber shows any signs of becoming profitable. That's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> Most stocks drop in the weeks and months following an IPO. It's almost back up to $39, which is the price I bought most of my shares for.
> 
> The stock will take off if Uber shows any signs of becoming profitable. That's a risk I'm willing to take.


I paid 45 and it's 35 now. I also added some shares when it dipped to 25 so I am rooting for it to get to 50. I am hoping Uber will do the bonus again this year. Anyone hear anything about that ? Or was that a one time deal ?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> That is the problem in a nutshell. It's a rating system from hell in place because it favors Uber.


My God man. There's plenty to of padding built into what uber considers a "high rating" , 4.85, 5 1s will only drop you .



Jimmy44 said:


> It's not about ratings it's about profit. I am an example of that. Multiply me by every other diamond driver in world using dual apps and the loss is staggering.


How does the occasional poor rating affect your profits? You know what would really affect your profit? An accident while on the lyft app with their $2500.00 deductible.



Jimmy44 said:


> I am hoping Uber will do the bonus again this year.


Hahahaha, good one!


----------

